# Ray Mears or Bear Grylls??



## bluezephyr (23 Nov 2008)

I like the survival type programmes, i've enjoyed watching Ray mears for years, Even watch the endless repeats on Dave cos i find it fascinating.
He does things properly safely and in a way its quite understandable.

Bear Grylls on the other hand seems to bit a bit of a chancer, Likes to put himself into danger and likes to kill animals just to spit them out cos they taste like Mcdonalds.
The bigs shows of bravery and stupidity are being filmed by someone who's doing it alongside the same as him, Like 'Long way down' with Ewan Mcgreggor having a back up team. If someones scrambling about wit a camera and more weight that Grylls more due's to him!!.
Watching tonights show, He's fumbling his way in a cave with no torch or light, Eat a black clam from the mangrove mud and says it tastes awful, Only to find shore Kill a crab and spit it out as its awful too (no dung sherlock its feeding on the rubbish thats in and around the water)
i've seen other snippets of Grylls before and this is the first time i've sat down and watched it properly.
Who do you prefer watching? If you had the money would you bid lots for the 'Things money cant buy' auction with Sir Terry to spend some time with Ray learning decent techniques?


----------



## MikeG. (23 Nov 2008)

Of course, you could just pay to join Ray Mears on a trip like thousands of people do every year.........


----------



## Jenx (23 Nov 2008)

Bear Grylls has been shown to be a bit of a fraud .... plenty on Youtube to show it.

Pity really, cause he does seem from the TV to be a fine enough guy... as does the other fella too.

I know what you mean about 'catch a snake, bite into it and toss it away, cause its tastes bad' ..... You don't say !! 


There's definately worse things available to find to watch than either of them though..... Hollyoaks / Eastenders / Horronation St. / Aussie Soaps / X-Factor / Endless Verions of Big Brother / I'm a Celeb, get me out of this Studio .... etc etc ...


----------



## Digit (23 Nov 2008)

Ray every time, I gave up watching the other guy some time ago.

Roy.


----------



## motownmartin (23 Nov 2008)

Ray mears for me, Grylls is a bit of a drama queen and does things just to show off.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Nov 2008)

Yep,Ray for me as well - he's about the same age and build as me,so it all helps make it seem possible.And he always comes across as a genuine bloke;no great drama,sensible and useful advice,and no great risk-taking.

Andrew


----------



## phantom of the offcut (23 Nov 2008)

imagine stuck in the jungle with Ray and Bear but they both want to walk out in different directions ??? I'd go with Ray if for no other reason than i couldn't keep up with bear and Ray i'm sure would stop and rustle up something for lunch.


----------



## Doug B (23 Nov 2008)

Who are they? Ray Mears & Bear Grylls I`m presuming the second at least is a made up character.


----------



## PowerTool (23 Nov 2008)

Ray Mears

Bear Grylls

Both outdoor survival types,with series on the telly.

Andrew


----------



## Doug B (23 Nov 2008)

Thanks Andrew,
Both have interesting biographies, though Ray Mears past seems less questioned.


----------



## pren (23 Nov 2008)

There is actually a third option in these 'survival' programmes. Les Stroud has the charm and grace of Ray but with the guts of Bear. 

No camera crew. No support. No helicopter ready to whisk him away to the nearest hotel and pizza hut as soon as the 'Preparing for the night in the bush' shot is finished.

I do like Ray Mears' attituded that If you're roughing it - you're doing it wrong.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2008)

Ray Mears every time...did anyone see him build the bich bark canoe(with some help from a Canadian national) last night. Very good telly  - Rob


----------



## Woodmagnet (24 Nov 2008)

Ray Mears 8)


----------



## superunknown (24 Nov 2008)

Bear =D>


----------



## danmcl (24 Nov 2008)

Ray Grylls and Bear Mears!


They both have their own benefits/attractions (no not like that you pervs) and I say you could learn a lot from either of them.


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (24 Nov 2008)

It has to be Ray Mears.... www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1 ... rylls.html


----------



## Digit (24 Nov 2008)

I'm 68, I guess there are others here of a similar generation who, like me, are countrymen. Those who watch Ray, like me, do you find that much of what he promotes was known to us when we were kids?

Roy.


----------



## lurker (25 Nov 2008)

Digit,

Some truth in that.

I was out catching rabbits with my own ferrets at 9 or 10 years old.
I could humanely kill, gut & skin pretty much any small animal & bird & fish before that.

For that reason I "walked" biology O level and ended up in my first career in science.

Kids today have no understanding nor respect as to where their food is coming from.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2008)

I'm glad you posted that as I was a bit loathe to say anything as I was wondering if in fact my childhood was a one off.
I was born, and lived for years in Bedfordshire, chalk country, and I can Knapp a usable blade from flint, and so could most of my 'gang.'
The jokes about the contents of boy's pockets had some truth in my case, a pocket knife, preferable with hooked blade and sharp. String, always useful for 'Yorking' your trousers, often a home made catapult. A length of fishing line with the hook stuck in a cork.
We knew which bird's eggs were edible and which were not, we could dig for Pig Nuts, trap an Eel and we knew most of the edible fungi and stop bleeding with Puff Ball spores.
And we thought nothing of it!

Roy.


----------

